# Advice needed on wiring boat for deep drop electric reels



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

For all you guys out there using electric reels, Iwould reallyappreciatesomeadvise onsetting upmy boat for the use ofthem. (wiringsetup, type ofwire, plugsto use, ect.)

Also on the battery set up, do you use a separate battery for each reel(if so,type battery,battery size, ect.)or do you suggest wiring directly intothe boat's outboardbattery system ?

I went to Team Recess' seminar at Outcasta couple of Sundays agoand they got me all fired up, but didn't think to ask questions about this part of it.

I could probably figurethis out myself eventually,but advise from someone with previous experiencewould sure save mesome trial and error time and would greatly be appreciated !

Thanksfor your time! :bowdown

Good fishin' !


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Rick I've wired my boat for electric reels and I'm happy with the setup that i used. I mounted trolling motor receptacles with weather proof covers on gunnel sides and put the trolling motor plugs on the power cords. Make sure that you connect them to power on a fused circuit.


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Kim , hey thats acool idea ! :bowdown

Were did you buy the male and female trolling motor plugsand how much did they costyou ?

Also, did you use ainline fuse or breaker and whatamp did you use ?

Thanks again for the reply and info.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I bought the plugs, receptacles and covers at west marine. It's about the best method I know of, I've installed them on customer boats as well and no complaints so far.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

You can wire direct--receptacle or lugs...or you can carry a battery in a small icechest.....

one battery for each reel.......make sure each reel has a fuse or relay or breaker......

If wiring to boat batterys...make sure you use big enough wire and breaker/fuse for the

job(because of the lenghthof the wire run).....Reason behind this is if both reels are used

at the same time......they can draw lotsa amps under a load and blow fuse/breaker.....

George


----------



## Out Hookin (Feb 17, 2010)

Just curious guys but would a smaller battery like a lawn mower battery have enough juice for one reel for one day of deep dropping? I haven't set mine up yet and Ineed all the space I can get. But a dead battery is a worthless battery!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I bumped this to open it back up for any more suggestions. i'm looking to wire 2 boats the same for electric reel deep dropping also.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Out Hookin said:


> Just curious guys but would a smaller battery like a lawn mower battery have enough juice for one reel for one day of deep dropping? I haven't set mine up yet and Ineed all the space I can get. But a dead battery is a worthless battery!


That depends you must do some math. How much do the electric reels draw and how many amp hours are the small batteries? I would guess NO they would be drained down quite a lot after a day fishing and the battery won't last that long before it completely fails. Just get a larger car battery. :thumbup:


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I don't know the numbers, but I bought a second group 27 battery dual purpose at Academy on special for $60 a while back (even the regular price beats anything I have seen). Since I have "toys" spread around and got tired of extension cords and the battery charger, I got a solar panel (something like 12" x 24") and move it around to keep batteries for 2 boats and both starting and RV house batteries charged. Works great. 

I have no idea what you want to end up with and did some research. Found an Australian forum discussing different reels and options. They were looking for something to fish at 1500' or so. On of the top 2 was the Daiwa Marine 3000. Quite a beast, 90kg drag. The power draws are no load 6 amps, stall 12 amps, max draw 40 amps. My battery has 730 reserve amps. How much useful? I have no clue but, if you were running 2 of these reels, fishing all night or day, up and down, fighting/dragging up fish, say an average of 15-20 amps, you could put a pretty big dent in a small battery. Taking an average of say 35 total amps (2 reels), theoretically you have like 20 hours of reeling time. The nice thing about the solar panel is you could be recharging the battery during daylight.

Whichever way you decide to go, getting some accurate battery drain numbers or feedback from guys who use them would be helpful. It sounds like some reels only show no load draw. 

I


----------

